# Derecho de piso



## Falbalas

¡Hola, colegas!

Me gustaría saber cómo dirían en Brasil “pagar derecho de piso”. Al menos en Argentina, es una expresión que se usa para indicar que una persona nueva (en un trabajo, por ejemplo) debe hacer las tareas más arduas, aburridas o hasta injustas, justamente por ser nueva.

¡Gracias desde ya!


----------



## pfaa09

Parece-me ser uma situação ideal para regionalismos.
Cá pela Europa já ouvi muitas vezes o termo "praxe", neste tipo de contexto.


----------



## Falbalas

¿Y cómo se usaría? En español podríamos decir, por ejemplo:

* Ya pagué mi derecho de piso. No les voy a servir el café a todos.
* Tuve que pagar derecho de piso durante dos años en la oficina.
* Los milennials no están dispuestos a pagar derecho de piso, creen que pueden llegar a ser jefes en pocos meses.


----------



## Guigo

No Brasil, _trote_, que só é (ou era) usado no ambiente escolar/universitário. Trata-se mais de brincadeiras e certas maldades, sofridas pelos calouros (ou bichos), nas mãos dos veteranos. Em certos lugares, os bichos também têm que fazer uma série de tarefas para os veteranos: copiar matéria, carregar coisas, assistir aulas para marcar presença, etc.
No meu tempo, os primeiranistas eram os 'bichos verdadeiros', enquanto os segundanistas eram os 'bichos enfeitados': não sofriam trote, mas não podiam fazer, só observar e olhe lá! Dos terceiranistas, em diante, estavam liberados para _trotear_. 

Não sei se este vocábulo, _trote_, está sendo usado no 'maravilhoso' universo corporativo, atualmente.


----------



## Falbalas

Na verdade, não é bem "trote" a palavra que estou procurando, porque tem mais a ver com fazer sacrifícios (ou aquelas tarefas que ninguém quer fazer) do que com sofrer brincadeiras...
Mas obrigada, mesmo assim!


----------



## zema

Praxes e trotes (_"novatadas"_ em espanhol, por vezes chamadas de _"bautismos"_ na Argentina) poderiam ser um tipo de _"derecho de piso"_ que os calouros se veem obrigados a pagar nas universidades de muitos países.
Mas, no geral, o significado de _"derecho de piso"_ costuma ser mais amplo.

Não sei se tem um nome para isso em português, mas acredito que a "instituição" deve existir: é o preço que se paga por ser novato num emprego, profissão ou atividade.

Novato sofre. Tem que aceitar sem reclamar as piores tarefas, o trabalho mais chato; tem que engolir sapos, aprender a não questionar as ordens, a não dizer "não"; às vezes tem que se esforçar o dobro porque a exigência sobre ele é maior, ou fazer horas extras. Se for independente, talvez precise cobrar menos pelo mesmo serviço para sobreviver. Quando alguém atravessa esse tipo de coisas dizemos que está _"pagando el derecho de piso"_ até se afirmar no emprego, profissão ou atividade; é uma fase que supõe um certo sacrifício para só depois passar a ser mais reconhecido ou respeitado e gozar de mais direitos.

Não tenho certeza se uma frase destas soaria pouco natural, mas talvez ajude com o significado:

_Já paguei o suficiente o preço de ser novato, não vou ficar servindo cafezinho para todos._​


----------



## pfaa09

zema said:


> Praxes e trotes (_"novatadas"_ em espanhol, por vezes chamadas de _"bautismos"_ na Argentina) poderiam ser um tipo de _"derecho de piso"_ que os calouros se veem obrigados a pagar nas universidades de muitos países.


Em Portugal a "Praxe" não é um termo exclusivo de caloiros (estudante do primeiro ano de um curso superior).
Caloiro, de forma figurada, significa: "Principiante em qualquer matéria".
Sinónimos: "Aprendiz, cascabulho, iniciando, iniciante, novato, principiante".
No tema deste post, há certas tarefas que são exclusivas dos novatos, tal como as praxes universitárias. A única diferença é que as tarefas são diferentes nas duas realidades, mas o sentido é o mais parecido que conheço. Não sei de nenhum outro termo usado neste contexto, pelo menos em Portugal.


----------



## zema

pfaa09 said:


> Em Portugal a "Praxe" não é um termo exclusivo de caloiros (estudante do primeiro ano de um curso superior).
> Caloiro, de forma figurada, significa: "Principiante em qualquer matéria".
> Sinónimos: "Aprendiz, cascabulho, iniciando, iniciante, novato, principiante".
> No tema deste post, há certas tarefas que são exclusivas dos novatos, tal como as praxes universitárias. A única diferença é que as tarefas são diferentes nas duas realidades, mas o sentido é o mais parecido que conheço. Não sei de nenhum outro termo usado neste contexto, pelo menos em Portugal.


Ah ok, obrigado Pfaa. Eu só tinha lido alguma coisa sobre as praxes nas universidades, nomeadamente em Coimbra; não sabia que o termo podia ser aplicado fora do âmbito acadêmico.


----------



## Guigo

Apenas por curiosidade, temos no português, falado no Brasil, um direito oposto a este: "direito de ficar na janela" ou "direito de sentar à/na janela". Aqui, são os veteranos ou mais antigos ou mais experientes (escola, trabalho, família) que têm as maiores regalias, as melhores posições, as porções mais suculentas, etc.
Parece que esta expressão vem do tempo das viagens de trem/comboio, quando sentar-se à janela era uma primazia, pelo vento, pelas paisagens, pela luminosidade natural. 
A expressão que se usa, muito comumente é: "Fulano chegou outro dia, na empresa, e já quer sentar na janela"; quer dizer, este 'fulano' é um folgado, que está excedendo seu direito de novato, de principiante - logo terá algum corretivo, dado pelos mais antigos.


----------



## zema

Un ejemplo con foto que me parece bien ilustrativo.

Fácil, fácil, esa nota podría llevar de título en Argentina: _"Pagando derecho de piso"._


----------



## Guigo

Eu diria que, se este pagamento do "_derecho de piso_" for exagerado, maldoso, excessivo, pode-se usar o termo _burla_, ou seja, "alguém está sofrendo uma burla de outra pessoa"; "ele sofreu uma burla dos mais antigos".
Há também o verbo _bulir_: incomodar, apoquentar, aborrecer, zombar, caçoar - que valeria para os ditos exageros. Este verbo e seus substantivos _bulinação_, _bulinagem_, _bulina_, têm sido propostos para substituir o anglicismo "_bullying_". Aparecem bastante as formas _bolir _e _bolinação_, que não são recomendadas, apesar de serem as mais populares.


----------



## zema

Bueno, dudé un poco antes de poner el ejemplo del bombero novato porque tenía miedo de que pudiera interpretarse como un exceso, un "trote" o una burla. Pero yo no lo veo como una burla, por más que el texto tome el asunto con algo de sorna, sino como un ejemplo de novato pagando "derecho de piso". 
Hay una tarea que se debe realizar y que por algún motivo a nadie le gustaría tener que llevarla a cabo (porque no es agradable, porque es tediosa, porque es la menos significativa, porque les parece un poco ridícula, por lo que sea), todos preferirían que le toque a otro. Bueno, muy simple: que la haga el novato, que no puede negarse. Que el novato pague derecho de piso, como se supone que debe pagar un novato.

Tener que aguantar algunos sinsabores al comienzo de cualquier actividad, que la etapa inicial no sea exactamente un lecho de rosas (por el contrario, va a demandar esfuerzo, tolerancia, algo de resignación, bastante de perseverancia) es algo que resulta esperable de tan frecuente. Y también que solamente después de esa fase inicial más dura se acceda a un status mejor. 

Siempre -o casi siempre- se paga derecho de piso al comienzo de cualquier actividad, empleo o profesión. Muchos lo consideran como algo necesario, útil y hasta lógico, una parte importante del aprendizaje. No así los abusos, situaciones humillantes o burlas. Esas cosas pueden ocurrir, por supuesto, pero no tendrían por qué ser toleradas, no tendrían por qué ser parte de ningún derecho de piso.


----------



## Carfer

Guigo said:


> Apenas por curiosidade, temos no português, falado no Brasil, um direito oposto a este: "direito de ficar na janela" ou "direito de sentar à/na janela". Aqui, são os veteranos ou mais antigos ou mais experientes (escola, trabalho, família) que têm as maiores regalias, as melhores posições, as porções mais suculentas, etc.
> Parece que esta expressão vem do tempo das viagens de trem/comboio, quando sentar-se à janela era uma primazia, pelo vento, pelas paisagens, pela luminosidade natural.
> A expressão que se usa, muito comumente é: "Fulano chegou outro dia, na empresa, e já quer sentar na janela"; quer dizer, este 'fulano' é um folgado, que está excedendo seu direito de novato, de principiante - logo terá algum corretivo, dado pelos mais antigos.


Não me ocorre nada de semelhante em Portugal (e não estou nada convencido que seja o mesmo que a praxe), mas este post do Guigo leva-me a pensar que talvez seja esse '_direito de ficar na janela_' o equivalente no português do Brasil. Não por ser um direito oposto, mas por ser precisamente esse direito. É que, pelas explicações que foram dadas, o '_derecho de piso_' não parece ser a situação de exploração ou de eventual abuso de que os novatos são vítimas, mas a situação dos mais antigos que eles almejam alcançar. Ou seja, os novatos sacrificam-se - ou são sacrificados - para obterem um estatuto que é apanágio dos mais antigos na profissão. A exploração e os abusos são o preço que pagam para adquirir esse estatuto. Ora, não será isso o mesmo que o '_direito de se sentar à janela_', ou estarei a raciocinar mal?

P.S. A expressão mais próxima que entretanto me ocorreu, mas que transcende, de longe, o âmbito estritamente profissional, é _'ganhar um lugar ao sol_'. No fundo, tem o mesmo significado da expressão que o Guigo sugeriu e foi por influência dela que me ocorreu.


----------



## zema

Carfer said:


> Não me ocorre nada de semelhante em Portugal (e não estou nada convencido que seja o mesmo que a praxe), mas este post do Guigo leva-me a pensar que talvez seja esse '_direito de ficar na janela_' o equivalente no português do Brasil. Não por ser um direito oposto, mas por ser precisamente esse direito. É que, pelas explicações que foram dadas, o '_derecho de piso_' não parece ser a situação de exploração ou de eventual abuso de que os novatos são vítimas, mas a situação dos mais antigos que eles almejam alcançar. Ou seja, os novatos sacrificam-se - ou são sacrificados - para obterem um estatuto que é apanágio dos mais antigos na profissão. A exploração e os abusos são o preço que pagam para adquirir esse estatuto. Ora, não será isso o mesmo que o '_direito de se sentar à janela_', ou estarei a raciocinar mal?
> 
> P.S. A expressão mais próxima que entretanto me ocorreu, mas que transcende, de longe, o âmbito estritamente profissional, é _'ganhar um lugar ao sol_'. No fundo, tem o mesmo significado da expressão que o Guigo sugeriu e foi por influência dela que me ocorreu.


Creo que podría interpretarse que, al pagar derecho de piso, el novato está "ganándose su lugar", está haciendo méritos para tener él también en un futuro el derecho de "_sentarse en los asientos de ventanilla_". Al pagar derecho de piso estaría "haciéndose desde abajo" y así ganándose el derecho de que gozan los experimentados.

Si para ello, además de sacrificarse con esfuerzo y trabajo, tuviera que soportar burlas, bromas pesadas, malos tratos, injusticias, abusos, considerará esas cosas como parte del derecho de piso y decidirá si está dispuesto a pagar ese precio o no. Puede que a veces que no le quede otro remedio, claro.
No es necesariamente ese tipo de cosas en lo primero que pienso cuando oigo o leo "derecho de piso", pero también pueden ocurrir. (Por ejemplo, cuando Ronaldo contó con humor que, en sus comienzos en la Selección, los veteranos _"judiavam dos mais novos"_ y Romário lo obligaba a limpiarle las_ "chuteiras" _y lo mandaba a traerle café a cada rato, en Argentina se publicó que Romário "le hizo "pagar derecho de piso" a Ronaldo).

De un modo más general, entiendo que "pagar derecho de piso" tiene mucho que ver también con este_ "pay one's dues"_ del inglés



> *pay one's dues*
> 
> Earn something through hard work, long experience, or suffering. For example,





> _She'd paid her dues in small-town shows before she finally got a Broadway part. _(Ella había pagado su derecho de piso)





> This expression transfers the cost of being a paid-up member in an organization to that of gaining experience in an endeavor. [Mid-1900s]





> *Paid my dues*
> 
> When you've put in the time and effort in the past, so that you don't have to work as hard in the present or future.
> 
> _When the restaurant's most experienced waiter was asked if she wanted to work during Christmas day, she declined, saying "I've paid my dues." _ (No... yo ya pagué mi derecho de piso)
> 
> by D. Y. Vetz December 07, 2020


----------

